# mY cchwweeet SmaRty..!!!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you are not buying this one? Right? What 's wrong with him(her)?


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

i bought thiS oNe...bt i returned it...!..because my examz r approaching..!
and as this was a babyyyy...!!...it needed real cAre...!!...SO i will buy another golden after my exaMz..!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What exams are you taking?


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Dude em in 9th  ...sooo...examz...r..approaching....!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm really having a hard time following this post....oh well! Must be a language barrier.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

No Andyfarmer....generation-gap....;-)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jerseygirl said:


> No Andyfarmer....generation-gap....;-)


OHHHHHHH!!! ROFL...got it! Although, I am pretty young at heart


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm 23 & have no idea what's going on! must be a regional gap as well!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel like this post must be a hoax or something. I hope so, b/c I wouldn't trust anyone with a golden retriever puppy (or any breed for that matter) who would return their first puppy because they have "examz".

And 40 days old is too young to bring a puppy home, just fyi.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> And *40 days old* is too young to bring a puppy home, just fyi.


I agree.....


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

People listen-

I bought this puppy and kept it for 3-4 days. I was a bit stressed up because of my school exams. So, my parents were a lil worried that pups need quite care so I will have to devote much time to the pup rather than my studies. So, they advised me to return the puppy & buy after the exams so that I can devote full time to the dog.

I Hope You all got it now.

@kdmarsh
This post is not a joke. 

@JerseyGirl
Yup. Generation gap  Its a hard time for the parents as well for us(children).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello,
While you loved your puppy, I think you need to wait till you are out of school to get another one. You will have many exams in the next coming years and a puppy is alot of work. Marty is a cute but I think it is good that he is back at the breeders. I just dont understand how a breeder would let you have a puppy that young with your age and if your parents are making you take care of everything. 

Most of us wonder if it is a joke because of the posting style and their surprise at the ease of the breeder giving the pup up at that young age and you giving him back because of exams. Not responsible on either side. Sorry if it sounds harsh but you have come to a place were people cherish and love their dogs and do everything in their power to help when dogs are in a tough situation. 
Where do you live? Do you have a person that can help you by mentoring you to be a responsible pet owner and a place you can volunteer at to get your daily puppy fix because right now it sounds like you are to busy to have a puppy?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was afraid to respond this morning, because I had no idea what was going on. Now it finally make sense.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I'm 23 & have no idea what's going on! must be a regional gap as well!


Yikes, I'm with you here...I'm 22 and I have a 14 year old little cousin. When she talks to me like this I get so confused!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wasn't confused by the written words, but I do think I would recommend waiting to get another puppy until after college graduation. 

If your parents want to raise a puppy that is fine. If not, I'd wait. You have many more exams coming up in your life. I work on a college campus and I know how many more exams will be in your future. That's in the US of course. I know nothing about colleges or high schools in othe parts of the world.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Coming from someone who just graduated college and got a puppy... it is A LOT of work. There is no way I would have been able to raise Flora if I were still in school. That would have been a disaster. And my parents have been helping me out, too! Unless your parents are willing to shoulder a lot of the responsibilities of having a puppy, I would rethink your decision to get one while you're still in school.

But everyone's different. Maybe you could handle it better than I could have.  Good luck with whatever you decide, but try to keep the puppy's welfare in mind!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All colleges are different. The one I work at requires students to live their first year on campus and in a dorm. Not dog allowed of course. After the first year I believe you can move out of the dorm and find yourself an apartment. 

I know of a grad student who was not going to be allowed to adopt a rescue. Even though she lived off campus in a home that was owned by her friend, the rescue was concerned what would happen to the dog after graduation. It all worked out well for them though. 

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

(haha generation gap for sure!)

If you are serious about getting another puppy, how about you volunteer at your local shelter for a little bit and learn just how hard it is to take care of dogs and where they do end up and what happens to them when you stop taking care of them. Please go volunteer at your local shelter. You'll then understand why most of us are 'surprised' and upset.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanx for the suggestions people. 
But, I love golden retriever's  and I can devote time to the puppy as I am really interested in dogs esp. Golden R.
I just feel that rather than commenting on my puppy pictures you are all advising me . I thought u all would have given cool comments which would make me happy but we are all discussing among ourselves  hahha! 

I gave exams as 1 reason. There were many other reasons why i returned it and preferred to buy another one after a while. Like family issues,had to shift my house ,etc. So examz was not the only reason people. 

I hope you understand.
Thanx a lot.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cute puppy. Would have broken my heart to have to return it...


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

shortcake23 said:


> Very cute puppy. Would have broken my heart to have to return it...


It broke my heart as I cried for atleast 2 days & I am missing him. Can't wait to get another puppy same as this one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This may sound harsh, but a puppy is not a pair of shoes that can just be returned for another one like him. The next puppy will be just as much work as the first one.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> This may sound harsh, but a puppy is not a pair of shoes that can just be returned for another one like him. The next puppy will be just as much work as the first one.


I know and that sounded harsh :-(. Anyways, if u read the full post you will get to know why I returned it. He was a bit sick too so i thought In case he dies then God will punish me for some reason or the other. Thats why I preferred to return it.

After school exams I will be quite free for 1 month or so and In that and after that I will provide full care for my puppy. 

Thanx..!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ILoveMySmarty said:


> I gave exams as 1 reason. There were many other reasons why i returned it and preferred to buy another one after a while. Like family issues,had to shift my house ,etc. So examz was not the only reason people.





ILoveMySmarty said:


> He was a bit sick too so i thought In case he dies then God will punish me for some reason or the other. Thats why I preferred to return it.
> 
> After school exams I will be quite free for 1 month or so and In that and after that I will provide full care for my puppy.


Now that the story is unfolding I do understand why you returned your exceptionaly cute puppy!! Hopefully Smarty has found another good home.

But please remember that your next puppy will get sick, they all do, so taking the little pup to the vet for medicine and care is essential, and costly! And apparently your family issues and the shifting of your house will all clear up by the time your exams are finished too! Wonderful! Everything will align up in the stars and you'll be ready for the next pup...for a month.

So when is the next set of exams?


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

ILoveMySmarty said:


> I know and that sounded harsh :-(. Anyways, if u read the full post you will get to know why I returned it. He was a bit sick too so i thought In case he dies then God will punish me for some reason or the other. Thats why I preferred to return it.
> 
> After school exams I will be quite free for 1 month or so and In that and after that I will provide full care for my puppy.
> 
> Thanx..!



wow..... im shocked. The way you think baffles me. 
You couldnt provide FULL 100% care to this puppy, what makes you think you can in one month to a new puppy? What is that puppy gets sick? Gona just return that one to?
Go volunteer in a shelter, and you will not think what im saying is harsh. you would agree with me. You are a child and cannot obviously take care of a puppy which is almost exactly like a new born baby. and its obvious your parents dont want to do it since they made you take it back.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I still don't understand, and probably never will.

I don't think the OP is going to find ANY support from forum members for his/her decision to return "it" (the puppy) and get another one "just like it" in another month. We are people who move heaven and earth for our dogs, so we just don't understand this mentality.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive never said anything mean on this forum but, what an absolute idiot!!!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Idiot may be a bit harsh for the young kid, but the parents on the other hand are another story.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay...I tried, but here goes...

I think you made the right decision in returning the pup. Unfortunately, you say that you are going to get another one "same as this one." I don't think you're in a place where you can devote the time, energy, and cost to a puppy. Even if you have a month off, what are you going to do after that month? Plus, you mention that you "preferred to return it" (IT?!) because IT (not he) was sick. Maybe I'm just touchy on this subject right now because of everything I've been through the last few weeks, but if you're making statements like that, you have no business getting a Golden or any other dog at this point. I took time off of work, laid down on the floor for hours, hand fed snow, heated up canned dog food, hand fed food, bought fifteen different KINDS of food to find something she would eat after surgery, etc. Now I take her to work with me, put hot compresses on her incision multiple times a day to ward off infection, give her antibiotics and other pills every day, etc. Do I think you would do this for your pup? Not by your statements. Therefore, I am begging you to think again before you "get another puppy same as this one."

Please.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Okay...I tried, but here goes...
> 
> I think you made the right decision in returning the pup. Unfortunately, you say that you are going to get another one "same as this one." I don't think you're in a place where you can devote the time, energy, and cost to a puppy. Even if you have a month off, what are you going to do after that month? Plus, you mention that you "preferred to return it" (IT?!) because IT (not he) was sick. Maybe I'm just touchy on this subject right now because of everything I've been through the last few weeks, but if you're making statements like that, you have no business getting a Golden or any other dog at this point. I took time off of work, laid down on the floor for hours, hand fed snow, heated up canned dog food, hand fed food, bought fifteen different KINDS of food to find something she would eat after surgery, etc. Now I take her to work with me, put hot compresses on her incision multiple times a day to ward off infection, give her antibiotics and other pills every day, etc. Do I think you would do this for your pup? Not by your statements. Therefore, I am begging you to think again before you "get another puppy same as this one."
> 
> Please.


:appl::appl: I agree completely, Blair.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Okay...I tried, but here goes...
> 
> I think you made the right decision in returning the pup. Unfortunately, you say that you are going to get another one "same as this one." I don't think you're in a place where you can devote the time, energy, and cost to a puppy. Even if you have a month off, what are you going to do after that month? Plus, you mention that you "preferred to return it" (IT?!) because IT (not he) was sick. Maybe I'm just touchy on this subject right now because of everything I've been through the last few weeks, but if you're making statements like that, you have no business getting a Golden or any other dog at this point. I took time off of work, laid down on the floor for hours, hand fed snow, heated up canned dog food, hand fed food, bought fifteen different KINDS of food to find something she would eat after surgery, etc. Now I take her to work with me, put hot compresses on her incision multiple times a day to ward off infection, give her antibiotics and other pills every day, etc. Do I think you would do this for your pup? Not by your statements. Therefore, I am begging you to think again before you "get another puppy same as this one."
> 
> Please.



THANK YOU FOR THAT!!!!!!!!!!!! Well said


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope nobody thinks that I was being a monster witch, because I'm not trying to be. I was just very frustrated with the original poster and everything that he was saying. I hope nobody is upset by what I said or thought I was being rude. Harsh? Probably. Rude? I hope not.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I hope nobody thinks that I was being a monster witch, because I'm not trying to be. I was just very frustrated with the original poster and everything that he was saying. I hope nobody is upset by what I said or thought I was being rude. Harsh? Probably. Rude? I hope not.


Dear Monster Witch, 
No need to apologize. Just remember to start and end everything with "IMO" and you'll be fine!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Dear Monster Witch,
> No need to apologize. Just remember to start and end everything with "IMO" and you'll be fine!


Haha, thank you!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I think your reply was perfect and exactly what a lot of people were thinking.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I am glad somebody said something, I have just read this post and still don't know if I can believe it or not?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

BRAVO,Blair! Even i did read this post ,i didn't want to replay anymore.:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you, Blair. Couldn't have been said better. Sure, our puppies are cute and cuddly, but they outgrow that fluffy, puppy-ness in just a very short time. Owning a dog extends far beyond that. It is so much more responsibility than .... just thinking they're cute. I won't even comment on the fact that the original poster gave up the puppy because of exams and whatever other life challenges came their way. These things are expected in life and when you take home a puppy, you need to plan for these things beforehand - and not just return them to the breeder. 

Thank you for pointing all this out. I hope that the original poster is able to see beyond any harsh comments and take them as constructive criticism before seeking out a new pup. If only people would realize what owning a dog is all about before making that choice. If only....


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah! I appreciate all ur comments & love for "MY" Smarty. There is generation gap over this post also as You all are not trying to understand the problem. Instead you all are just harassing me!  Anways, I did what best I could do for SMARTY by giving him a new home where He could be properly taken care of. So, Ultimately I returned *my smarty* for his good.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Only you all not love dogs but me too. I returned him for his good as he was feeling a bit sick and I dint had time because of my exams. For me It was the best choice to return him. I paid the full $350 = Around 16000 INR for the pup but when i returned him *i dint asked for a single buck*. For me, I showed him the best care as I could. 

Anyways, Thanx a lot for all your replies. Appreciated.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

ILoveMySmarty said:


> Ah! I appreciate all ur comments & love for "MY" Smarty. There is generation gap over this post also as You all are not trying to understand the problem. Instead you all are just harassing me!  Anways, I did what best I could do for SMARTY by giving him a new home where He could be properly taken care of. So, Ultimately I returned *my smarty* for his good.


There is no generation gap here, and no one has been harassing you. People on this forum simply cannot understand why someone would return a puppy because of exams (did these exams just pop up out of nowhere?). But I agree, you did what was best for the puppy.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> There is no generation gap here, and no one has been harassing you. People on this forum simply cannot understand why someone would return a puppy because of exams (did these exams just pop up out of nowhere?). But I agree, you did what was best for the puppy.


My parents just advised me to return the puppy coz I Just bought it before my exams. They thought I wouldn't study ( coz exams are near ) and devote all time to the puppy. 

They just said that buy after your exams are finished So you can devote much more time than before.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I was just wondering where this puppy was purchased from? I can't believe any breeder or rescue would sell a puppy to a teenager without an adult present. I really hope this very young pup is safe and receiving any necessary medical treatment.

ILoveSmarty I can see you did what was best for you (and possibly the puppy)at the time as I certainly wouldn't want to take exams with a tiny puppy to look after, but I think most people on here would hope that anyone would have the foresight to realise this before purchasing the puppy. 

I just hope that when you next decide you would like a puppy that you really can provide a home for the dog for the next 12+ years. I am sure you understand what a commitment that is but it is quite a sobbering thought to have to consider the needs of a dog every day for the next decade and more...every single day, come rain or shine you need to dedicate at least an hour or two to exercising the dog...when you leave school and start a job you will need to get up a couple of hours early, in the dark to walk the dog before you start your day. You need to have enough money in the bank to be able to pay any vet fees (that can be staggering and come out of nowhere.) You will have to sacrifice meeting friends after school or work if your dog has been alone all day and needs another walk or some playtime. I have been in that situation myself, many times and you genuinely do feel like you are missing out sometimes. It is actually quite hard blooming work being a good dog owner...and sadly it is all too easy to be a terrible dog owner. I love my dogs more than anything but there are occasions, when it is throwing it down outside, or it is minus temperatures when I wish the dogs could look after themselves...but unfortunately as their owner there is only one person that can do it...and that is YOU...it is such a responsibility...its like having a child that never grows up...they need that level of commitment everyday of their lives until they are gone. I get the impression you are around 14 or 15 at the moment...so your next puppy could be still with you when you are coming up to 30, THIRTY!!! that is a looooong time to be tied down to a dog...I really hope you have seriously, seriously considered all this before you buy another puppy. All the best.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I feel like this post must be a hoax or something. I hope so, b/c I wouldn't trust anyone with a golden retriever puppy (or any breed for that matter) who would return their first puppy because they have "examz".
> 
> And 40 days old is too young to bring a puppy home, just fyi.



heh, quote for truth


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

All i can say is at least ILoveMySmarty admitted she couldn't look after him at this time and returned him now istand of rehoming when the dog hit 6 months or more. But i agree with everyone else you should wait till all your exams are finished. So if you plant to go to college i would wait until after college to buy another puppy.

I got my Einstein when i was 14 years old but i was in a different situation then you. I was in a speciall kids class i have an intellectual/behavioural disorder. Inerbility to learn things i'm hopeless with maths,spelling,understnading things. I only have an attention span of 20 minutes i can't keep still,do the same thing for too long or keep in the same place for too long. They put me on the diasbility pension at age 18 years old i'm now 23. Your probably wandering how did i cope rasing a young puppy i tell you with alot of patience and understanding and responability. Every morning i got up at 6am had a shwer got dressed for school had breafast. By 7am i was feeding Einstein his morning meal i would then play with him,pat him then at 8:30am i would catch the bus go to school. When i got home i would have something to eat and drink then get changed go outside. I would take Einstein for a walk which was 30 minutes then come home give Einstein a drink havie something to drink myself. Go back outside throw a toy around for 40 minutes or until Einstein was tied. Once he was tied i would then go inside eat my dinner then go back outside and train Einstein eg sit,drop,stay and come. So i got home at 3:30pm was outside by 3:50pm walked him,played with him till 6pm come inside eat dinner then go back out to train him for 30 minutes. Come back inside have shower watch tv for couple of hours then off to bed. I di this 5 days a week. On weekends i spent all day with Einstein walking,playing,training sitting with him. I didn't mind i didn't have much friends i got picked on by my weight, Einstein is my best friend and still is to this day. As you can see i devoted alot of time and effect into raising Einstein. The only thing my parents did was feed him his noon meal. I feed him his morning,night meal,played,trained,exercised and cleaned up after him. I considered myself a responable teenager. I researched how and low before deciding on what breed once i choose my breed i researched that breed for months. I also researched how to care for dogs etc. Back then i didn't have the net so my source of information came from books from the library or books my parents brought me.

I also believe you do not have to walk your dogs in raing or windy weather i know i don't. What i do on those days is stand undercover and throw a toy for 40 minutes.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I was just wondering where this puppy was purchased from? I can't believe any breeder or rescue would sell a puppy to a teenager without an adult present. I really hope this very young pup is safe and receiving any necessary medical treatment.
> 
> ILoveSmarty I can see you did what was best for you (and possibly the puppy)at the time as I certainly wouldn't want to take exams with a tiny puppy to look after, but I think most people on here would hope that anyone would have the foresight to realise this before purchasing the puppy.
> 
> I just hope that when you next decide you would like a puppy that you really can provide a home for the dog for the next 12+ years. I am sure you understand what a commitment that is but it is quite a sobbering thought to have to consider the needs of a dog every day for the next decade and more...every single day, come rain or shine you need to dedicate at least an hour or two to exercising the dog...when you leave school and start a job you will need to get up a couple of hours early, in the dark to walk the dog before you start your day. You need to have enough money in the bank to be able to pay any vet fees (that can be staggering and come out of nowhere.) You will have to sacrifice meeting friends after school or work if your dog has been alone all day and needs another walk or some playtime. I have been in that situation myself, many times and you genuinely do feel like you are missing out sometimes. It is actually quite hard blooming work being a good dog owner...and sadly it is all too easy to be a terrible dog owner. I love my dogs more than anything but there are occasions, when it is throwing it down outside, or it is minus temperatures when I wish the dogs could look after themselves...but unfortunately as their owner there is only one person that can do it...and that is YOU...it is such a responsibility...its like having a child that never grows up...they need that level of commitment everyday of their lives until they are gone. I get the impression you are around 14 or 15 at the moment...so your next puppy could be still with you when you are coming up to 30, THIRTY!!! that is a looooong time to be tied down to a dog...I really hope you have seriously, seriously considered all this before you buy another puppy. All the best.


You are abosolutely right. I forced my parents to buy me a dog instead of them telling to me to buy after exams. I know dog are like children & you are right and I agree with you. 

Thanx and take care!


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> All i can say is at least ILoveMySmarty admitted she couldn't look after him at this time and returned him now istand of rehoming when the dog hit 6 months or more. But i agree with everyone else you should wait till all your exams are finished. So if you plant to go to college i would wait until after college to buy another puppy.
> 
> I got my Einstein when i was 14 years old but i was in a different situation then you. I was in a speciall kids class i have an intellectual/behavioural disorder. Inerbility to learn things i'm hopeless with maths,spelling,understnading things. I only have an attention span of 20 minutes i can't keep still,do the same thing for too long or keep in the same place for too long. They put me on the diasbility pension at age 18 years old i'm now 23. Your probably wandering how did i cope rasing a young puppy i tell you with alot of patience and understanding and responability. Every morning i got up at 6am had a shwer got dressed for school had breafast. By 7am i was feeding Einstein his morning meal i would then play with him,pat him then at 8:30am i would catch the bus go to school. When i got home i would have something to eat and drink then get changed go outside. I would take Einstein for a walk which was 30 minutes then come home give Einstein a drink havie something to drink myself. Go back outside throw a toy around for 40 minutes or until Einstein was tied. Once he was tied i would then go inside eat my dinner then go back outside and train Einstein eg sit,drop,stay and come. So i got home at 3:30pm was outside by 3:50pm walked him,played with him till 6pm come inside eat dinner then go back out to train him for 30 minutes. Come back inside have shower watch tv for couple of hours then off to bed. I di this 5 days a week. On weekends i spent all day with Einstein walking,playing,training sitting with him. I didn't mind i didn't have much friends i got picked on by my weight, Einstein is my best friend and still is to this day. As you can see i devoted alot of time and effect into raising Einstein. The only thing my parents did was feed him his noon meal. I feed him his morning,night meal,played,trained,exercised and cleaned up after him. I considered myself a responable teenager. I researched how and low before deciding on what breed once i choose my breed i researched that breed for months. I also researched how to care for dogs etc. Back then i didn't have the net so my source of information came from books from the library or books my parents brought me.
> 
> I also believe you do not have to walk your dogs in raing or windy weather i know i don't. What i do on those days is stand undercover and throw a toy for 40 minutes.


Thanx for the kind reply and some suggestions over there. 

I really appreciate all your thoughts.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

*It was just I forced my parents to buy and later I regretted or my parents forced me to return it and buy it afterwards. *


I Hope the above line makes it all clear.

Thanx people. Love you all.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

And You all are really really nice people and I mean what I say. I really appreciate all your comments.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

crystal......:doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good point Emma... I got my Rigby when I was 17, barely, and I will be 30 before I know it... (OMG! lol, well I have some time to go yet, but still). And he is the picture of health and hopefully years in him still.

It hasn't always been easy going through a very unstable life at times, turning down college opportunities (I wouldn't ever go to a college where I couldn't take my dog) and so forth- but having Rig as my best buddy has been worth more to me than any of that ever could be.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

AndyFarmer said:


> crystal......:doh:


LOL! What happened?


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

I usually don't respond to threads like this but....IMO (andyfarmer) you said you will have a month free after exams for another puppy. So by the time things get busy again you will have a 12 week old puppy on your hands. That is just the beginning!! You will have an animal that is not fully potty trained, and still tons of work to put in to properly socializing and training an animal, and what happens when schools starts again? You need to be 110% prepared to a huge amount of time to devote to the puppy. I will say that I got a dog when I was in college. I was a junior and she was homeless. It was a huge responsibility and we still have her today (she is almost 13). But I was spending money on vet bills, spaying her, crates as she grew (which I didn't really have) and devoted tons of time to train her. And yes at times it was a huge pain, I was in college!! Think long an hard before you get a puppy in school. We are talking about getting another puppy this summer and I have already started thinking about my work/vacation schedule and it is 7 months away. I loved dogs in college too, but honestly, if you love them that much you will know that it is in the best interest of the animal to wait.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyways, leave it now. I am really tired. My next thread will be straight on 6th march. Tatz my promise.  with my new puppy. 

Thanx one and all.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I cannot believe I just read that..."with my new puppy". I definately will not be reading anymore of these.


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Is this for real? Clearly does not want any help from anyone. I need to get away from this. I am already worried for the next pup. I too will not be reading anymore of these...tatz my promise...


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

Your Wish guys. I think i just did a mistake by opening this topic. First of all, I shared with you all this. Anyways, 

What you above said *will not read etc* ...I am just hurted now! :-(
Sorry guys.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

ksipola said:


> Is this for real? Clearly does not want any help from anyone. I need to get away from this. I am already worried for the next pup. I too will not be reading anymore of these...tatz my promise...


Thanx for your worrying but I will be there for my next pup.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the point in continuing this thread? Looks like everyone has gotten their view in and the OP isn't budging nor even acknowledging or trying to understand what is being said. It's just taking up valuable server space at this point.


----------



## ILoveMySmarty (Jan 5, 2009)

GRZ said:


> What is the point in continuing this thread? Looks like everyone has gotten their view in and the OP isn't budging nor even acknowledging or trying to understand what is being said. It's just taking up valuable server space at this point.


I have understood what was being said. ok? Oh! If you are really worried about the space. Its ok then, no more of this thread.

Bye guys 
Thanx for all your replies and I Love you all. It was just I tried to express my feelings for my smarty but seemed every one got it the other way.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:banghead::banghead: this this how i felt after reading this tread all over again.I think we need to close on this.I hope no one will suffer.Amen!


----------

